# Looking for outside advise.



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

Simply wanted to share my specs and see if there are little things that I can do to boost performance. Any discussion would be useful so speak up.

Here are the specs..

SiSoftware Sandra

Computer
Model : Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
Workgroup : WORKGROUP
Host Name : DNIE
User : Ephekt

Processor
Model : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
Speed : 3.6GHz
Cores per Processor : 2 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Type : Dual-Core
Integrated Data Cache : 2x 32kB, Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 6MB, ECC, Synchronous, ATC, 24-way, 64 byte line size, 2 threads sharing

Computer
Mainboard : Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS : Award (Phoenix) F6 11/14/2008
Bus(es) : X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
Total Memory : 4GB DIMM DDR2

Chipset
Model : Giga-Byte P45/P43/G45/G43 DRAM Controller
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 400MHz (1.6GHz)
Total Memory : 4GB DIMM DDR2
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 533MHz (1GHz)

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : G.Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-8500U DDR2-1066 (5-5-5-15 3-24-6-3)
Memory Module : G.Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-8500U DDR2-1066 (5-5-5-15 3-24-6-3)

Video System
Video Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216 SM4.0 1.25GHz, 896MB DDR3 2x1GHz, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Graphics Processor
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216SP 27C 1.35GHz, 877.4MB 2x1GHz)
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216SP 27C 1.35GHz, 877.4MB 2x1GHz)
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (877.4MB 2x1GHz)

Storage Devices
WDC WD2000JD-00GBB0 (200GB, SATA150, 3.5", 7200rpm, 8MB Cache) : 186GB (D
WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0 (150GB, SATA300, 10000rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache) : 140GB (C
KingstonDataTraveler 2.0 16.1GB (USB) : 15GB (H
USB 2.0 USB Flash Drive 8GB (USB) : 8GB (J
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : N/A (E
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : N/A (F

Logical Storage Devices
Storage (D : 186GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD2000JD-00GBB0 (200GB, SATA150, 3.5", 7200rpm, 8MB Cache)
DNiE (C : 140GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0 (150GB, SATA300, 10000rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache)
Removable Drive (H : 15GB (NTFS) @ KingstonDataTraveler 2.0 16.1GB (USB)
Removable Drive (J : 8GB (NTFS) @ USB 2.0 USB Flash Drive 8GB (USB)
3.5" 1.44MB (A : N/A
Optical Drive (E : N/A @ TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)
Optical Drive (F : N/A @ TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)

Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Giga-Byte LPC Interface Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : T0 87-18h
Audio Device : Giga-Byte HD Audio Controller
Serial Port(s) : 1
Parallel Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : Giga-Byte 4 port SATA IDE Controller
Disk Controller : Giga-Byte 2 port SATA IDE Controller
Disk Controller : Giga-Byte JMB36X PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller
USB Controller 1 : Giga-Byte USB UHCI Controller #4
USB Controller 2 : Giga-Byte USB UHCI Controller #5
USB Controller 3 : Giga-Byte USB UHCI Controller #6
USB Controller 4 : Giga-Byte USB EHCI Controller #2
USB Controller 5 : Giga-Byte USB UHCI Controller #1
USB Controller 6 : Giga-Byte USB UHCI Controller #2
USB Controller 7 : Giga-Byte USB UHCI Controller #3
USB Controller 8 : Giga-Byte USB EHCI Controller #1
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : Giga-Byte TSB43AB23 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/link-layer Controller
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : Intel 801xx/63xx SMBus

Printers and Faxes
Printer : Send To Microsoft OneNote 2010 Driver (1200x1200, Colour)
Printer : Samsung ML-1710 Series (600x600, USB, Colour)
Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer (600x600, Colour)
Fax : Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)

Peripherals
Media Player : Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 (15GB)
Media Player : USB 2.0  USB Flash Drive  (7.53GB)

Network Services
Network Adapter : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (Ethernet, 1Gbps)
Network Adapter : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Wireless Adapter 1 : ASUS 802.11n Wireless LAN Card

Power Management
Mains (AC) Line Status : On-Line

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.01.7600
Platform Compliance : x64

Windows Experience Index
Current System : 5.9

The 5.9 rating is due to main HDD transfer rate.. 10k rpm VR. I think this is because of the old SATA cable bottle necking the transfer rate. need to upgrade to SATA II?

here are the performance results..

Display
Connection : Local Computer

Processor Arithmetic
Analysing...
Combined Index : 31.46GOPS
Result ID : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (2C, 3.6GHz 20% OC, 6MB L2, 1.6GHz FSB 20% OC)
Finished Successfully : Yes

Processor Multi-Media
Analysing...
Combined Index : 72.91MPixel/s
Result ID : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (2C, 3.6GHz 20% OC, 6MB L2, 1.6GHz FSB 20% OC)
Finished Successfully : Yes

Memory Bandwidth
Analysing...
Combined Index : 7.94GB/s
Result ID : Intel P45/P43/G45/G43 DRAM Controller; 2x 2GB G.Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI DIMM DDR2 (1GHz) PC2-8500 (2-7-7-20 4-27-12-8)
Finished Successfully : Yes

Physical Disks
Analysing...
Combined Index : 46.55MB/s
Result ID : WDC WD2000JD-00GBB0 (200GB, SATA150, 3.5", 7200rpm, 8MB Cache)
Finished Successfully : Yes

Video Rendering
Analysing...
Error : Direct3D 11 Devices : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216 SM4.0 1.25GHz, 896MB DDR3 2x1GHz, PCIe 2.00 x16) : Required Display format not available. Try updating the video drivers.
Error : Direct3D 10.1 Devices : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216 SM4.0 1.25GHz, 896MB DDR3 2x1GHz, PCIe 2.00 x16) : Required Display format not available. Try updating the video drivers.
Combined Index : 214.28MPixel/s
Result ID : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216 SM4.0 1.25GHz, 896MB DDR3 2x1GHz 5% OC, PCIe 2.00 x16)
Finished Successfully : Yes

Performance Index
Combined Index : 419 (total)
Finished Successfully : Yes

results thanks to "SiSoftware Sandra Pro Business 2010"


Any feedback on how to boost this system a bit more would be great. Thanks in advance.

Oh, any other info you need about the box, PSU, case, fans etc., just ask. thanks.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi C1D, welcome to TPU 

If you go to UserCP and enter your system specs you won't have to keep typing them in every post if you need assistance.

You could upgrade to a quad processor for better performance in some things.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 on upgrading to a quad or you could push your E8400 to 4.0GHz. I've got 2 and both hit 4ghz no problem. What kind of HSF do you have? Plus you're running 1066ddr2 so that helps. You could upgrade your HD to a SSD or get another raptor and run them in RAID 0. 

Edit: Sorry, just noticed you have 4gb of ram.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 23, 2010)

C1DNiE said:


> Simply wanted to share my specs and see if there are little things that I can do to boost performance. Any discussion would be useful so speak up.



Apart from a small overclock to the CPU and GPU, your only option is to upgrade. Generally speaking you've got a beefy dual core system and I wouldnt consider upgrading for atleast another year.

Your PC is pretty good specification wise and more than capable, enjoy it.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

upgrade beginning 2011, with all the 6-cores and 8 cores out  and 6xxx series from ATi


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 Dent1
and
+1 n-ster


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> +1 on upgrading to a quad or you could push your E8400 to 4.0GHz. I've got 2 and both hit 4ghz no problem. What kind of HSF do you have? Plus you're running 1066ddr2 so that helps. You could upgrade your HD to a SSD or get another raptor and run them in RAID 0.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, just noticed you have 4gb of ram.




I have an Artic Cooling 7 cpuHSF running the 80mm fan @ 2700rpm. 

I have had this CPU clocked at 4GHz. I could not keep the temp below 105f. 

Same with the GPU. I have had the clocks pushed a little further and could not keep it cool. Even though I had the fan running @ 95%. 

I think that the option I am going to go for is just save $ and build the new 6 core monsters!! 


-Side note. My roommate was tipped(bartender) by a guy who works for intel. I looked it up and I believe it is an i7 3.2GHz Quad. Anyone know how to tell for sure? Also, I should just buy it from her for cheap and go from there huh..


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2010)

105f is 40c? Guessing that's not load.

Whats the idle and load temps of the overclocked CPU and GPU?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 23, 2010)

yea oc the crap outa that cpu they take to in nicely


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 23, 2010)

C1DNiE said:


> I have an Artic Cooling 7 cpuHSF running the 80mm fan @ 2700rpm.




I have had this CPU clocked at 4GHz. I could not keep the temp below 105f. 


105f is extremely low, about 40C - You should overclock it again if the temps are that low!



C1DNiE said:


> -Side note. My roommate was tipped(bartender) by a guy who works for intel. I looked it up and I believe it is an i7 3.2GHz Quad. Anyone know how to tell for sure? Also, I should just buy it from her for cheap and go from there huh..



Get him to load up CPU-Z, take a look at the model number and then get him to remove the CPU from the motherboard infront of you or your room mate.

Also on the actual CPU itself it should have a code number in print. Write it down and google it.


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Get him to load up CPU-Z, take a look at the model number and then get him to remove the CPU from the motherboard infront of you or your room mate.
> 
> Also on the actual CPU itself it should have a code number in print. Write it down and google it.



It is not in a case or mounted. It is just the CPU so no chance to run CPU-z. it is a 1366 socket, just not sure what i line it is..


----------



## n-ster (Jul 23, 2010)

1366 socket are all i7s


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

A 3.2ghz i7 is either an i7 960 or an i7 965 EE.


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> A 3.2ghz i7 is either an i7 960 or an i7 965 EE.



The bubble wrap that he handed it to her in has a line of green tape around it that says "Tran, Duc P 3.2ghz (XE) AZ"

Not sure if that will help.

Also, the CPU has "E44476 01 YD3" on it. The only marks that it has.


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

I OC to 4.05GHz with a FSB of 1800. I will test it and post up load and idle later.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2010)

C1DNiE said:


> The bubble wrap that he handed it to her in has a line of green tape around it that says "Tran, Duc P 3.2ghz (XE) AZ"
> 
> Not sure if that will help.
> 
> Also, the CPU has "E44476 01 YD3" on it. The only marks that it has.



Wow, that's a $900 dollar tip right there! (XE) is the extreme edition. That would be a very fine CPU to build a system around.


----------



## joeyck (Jul 23, 2010)

dude u have a great build... e8400 is a monster chip OC the fuck out of that shit... 

the GTX260 is extremely, personally ur good... just OC the CPU u'll be fine. u could add more but yet again i could get 4 way GTX480...  but u dont need? lol ur system is nice man.


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

joeyck said:


> dude u have a great build... e8400 is a monster chip OC the fuck out of that shit...
> 
> the GTX260 is extremely, personally ur good... just OC the CPU u'll be fine. u could add more but yet again i could get 4 way GTX480...  but u dont need? lol ur system is nice man.



I like it. I was just curious to see if there was anything I was missing on this build from an outside source. I am for sure going to double the RAM. -get a second 150GB WD 10k-rpm VR and run it of the built in GIGABYTE RAID for my OS. A card reader ("Rosewill RCR-IM5001 USB2.0 75 in 1 internal Card Reader w/ 3 ports USB2.0 Hub / eSATA port / Extra silver face plate / Molex Power"). It would make my pictures and cell phone music swapping a lot easier. 
Also a few accessories:
//Cavalry Passio 1TB Black External Hard Drive CAXH3701T0
//Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
//Microsoft SideWinder X6 Black Keyboard Win USB English ( will match my X8 mouse )
+my Logi media board has served its time well. 	
//ASUS VW246H Glossy Black 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor ( my SyncMaster 912n is just old, but great! )

I feel good about these options. What do you think? Suggestions?


----------

